# Medicine Bottle Sleeps.....by Lauren Bottone



## ktbi (Oct 25, 2011)

Great article Lauren!! I was almost done reading it before I had to look for the authors name.  I thought it all sounded familiar - the names, the story, etc. Good on ya (and great bottle too!!).....Ron

 oops - forgot to mention - the article is in the newest Antique Bottle & Glass Collector magazine......


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks, Ron!  That's awesome!  Was that what they titled it?  Thanks for letting me know!  Could anyone out there take a picture of it until I can read a copy?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 25, 2011)

Cool you got in Reds.[]
  What issue is it in? I guess its the Nov issue,because I just looked through the oct and didn't see it.


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks, Rick.  I know this is old hat for you, but I've never had an article in there before, so I'm excited.  I don't know what issue it's in.  We don't have a subscription.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 25, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Thanks, Rick.  I know this is old hat for you, but I've never had an article in there before, so I'm excited.  I don't know what issue it's in.  We don't have a subscription.


 

 It has to be in Nov,I thought I missed it in Oct issue but its not there. 
      Some places get it delivered before others,im always late,so next week for me.

  Congratz its good to be excited []


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 25, 2011)

> the article is in the newest Antique Bottle & Glass Collector magazine......


 
 Way to go Laur!...I knew you could do it...Can't wait to read the story!


----------



## ktbi (Oct 25, 2011)

The actual title is "*Medicine bottle sleeps through history, until it makes a little history of its own*", but I could not fit all that in the subject line above


----------



## cobaltbot (Oct 25, 2011)

Way to go!!  I'll be checking out the mailbox for that one!!!

 P.S. Cool, don't have to wait now it appeared whilst I was typing-[]


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 25, 2011)

Thank you very much for posting that, Ron!  Thanks, Steve.  Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 25, 2011)

Congratulations Laur[]------your  hard work payed off!---I'm happy for ya.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Oct 25, 2011)

It looks really nice with a great layout. The bottle pics (and of course - the color) look spectacular. Can you post the text Laur? (The print is too small to read). Or do you have some binding comittment as a published author never to release an original copy? 

 Congrats. It really does look good.


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 25, 2011)

Hey, Bob.  Thanks for your comments!  I wrote this months ago, and I'm trying to locate the final draft I sent (I don't use MS Word although I probably should).


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 25, 2011)

Thank you too, Fred.  I wonder where I might get a few copies for myself, my mom and best friend.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 25, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Thank you too, Fred.  I wonder where I might get a few copies for myself, my mom and best friend.


 

 Call John up.tell him you want a few copy's, Why don't you just  get the magazine?


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 25, 2011)

Can you send me his email and number please?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 26, 2011)

> Why don't you just get the magazine?


 
 Never enough 'pin money' for any frills these days Rick...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...[&:]  Tom was getting doubles for awhile and used to let us have the extra one, or borrow his regular copies after he was through, (or sometimes before) if he was busy...(Tom's usually _always_ busy Rick)[] but anyways, I'm sure we'll get to read it sometime soon.


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 26, 2011)

I found his email address I had saved.  Thanks, though Rick.


----------



## Stardust (Oct 26, 2011)

CONGRATS Laur ~ []  Very proud of you ~  Wish times weren't so tight right now, I'd love to read what you wrote. Maybe you'll become a regular writer there ~ [] star ~ *


----------



## ktbi (Oct 26, 2011)

I'll try posting each page individually and may be able to read it that way.....


----------



## ktbi (Oct 26, 2011)

Page two.....


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks, Ron!  Now, I can share it with my friends and family.


----------



## towhead (Oct 26, 2011)

Way cool Laur!  -Julie


----------



## Stardust (Oct 26, 2011)

Ron, thanks for posting the story for us to read ~[] Laur, what a great article/story ~ I love the bottle ~ What a great memory to go along with the bottle ~ So, they share the bottle? What's the custody days for the bottle? []
 Keep up the good work writing. Is there a writer's fork on your hand???? [] With a triangle attached? $$$$ Now that would be really nice ~


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks, Julie and Star.  Star, I'm not sure about that.  I'll have to look it up.  I've always written.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 26, 2011)

I certainly _did _offer to share it with Tom (eventually)  []....I tease him that it'll be left in my will to him... I can't believe in all the years of digging around here, we don't even see shards of them....

 By the way,..well written story Laur...It reads real good. Also thanks Ron for posting it!


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 26, 2011)

I re-read it and they did change a few words and maybe one of the misspelled ones was my mistake (I'm OCD about my spelling).  BUT they did a great job on it and I'm really appreciative.  John is a great guy.  Thanks again for taking the time to tell me the article was in there and posting those pics, Ron.  I really appreciate it!


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 26, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> I certainly _did _offer to share it with Tom (eventually)  []....I tease him that it'll be left in my will to him... I can't believe in all the years of digging around here, we don't even see shards of them....
> 
> By the way,..well written story Laur...It reads real good. Also thanks Ron for posting it!


 
 Thanks, Joe.  []


----------



## earlyglass (Oct 26, 2011)

Nice article Lauren... Well-written and a very interesting story! 
 I hope to see more articles from you and Joe in the future. 

 Mike


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 26, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> I re-read it and they did change a few words and maybe one of the misspelled ones was my mistake (I'm OCD about my spelling).  BUT they did a great job on it and I'm really appreciative.  John is a great guy.  Thanks again for taking the time to tell me the article was in there and posting those pics, Ron.  I really appreciate it!


 
 There is always some little thing that's missed,no matter how many times its gone over, You could have 3 people do it and there still might be a boo boo []


----------



## Penn Digger (Oct 26, 2011)

Well done Redginger.  Congrats!


 PD


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks, Mike and Tom.  I know, Rick.  I'm really happy with it.  []


----------



## Jim (Oct 27, 2011)

Congratulations, Laur. I remember when you guys found that bottle. As a fellow local bottle enthusiast, I was quite happy for you. I don't know of any colored Lewistown medicines, but if I find one, you and Joe will know because you will hear my gleeful shrieking wherever you are [8D]  ~Jim


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey Lauren,

 Congratulations! You published author, you. Not many can achieve that distinction. I enjoyed the story very much.

 Big thanks to Ron / ktbi for his steady camera work, so that we could read the story. 

 We, of course, heard the story first here, though perhaps in less polished and well laid out magazine format. Will you be signing copies at bottle shows?

 Are you gonna frame up a copy and put it on the wall by your student desk?

 I hope you're working on the next chapter of the _Beneath the Baker_ series...


----------



## rockbot (Oct 27, 2011)

Very nice indeed! I don't get that mag. though. How do I go about subscribing to it?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 27, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  rockbot
> 
> Very nice indeed! I don't get that mag. though. How do I go about subscribing to it?


 
 ROCK call this number 248 486 0530  its John Pastor at AB&GC. Tell him your info.  Its a must have bottle mag


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks Jim, Surface and Rocky!  Surf, I was going to ask Joe to print it out for me.  Thanks for reminding me.  I am trying to think of some more ideas for stories and remember if we have pics for all of them!  For some of them, I'm thinking maybe they were so talked out on the forum that people may not be as interested.  We'll see.  Thanks for all the nice comments, everyone!  I'm still thrilled about it!


----------



## bostaurus (Oct 27, 2011)

Wonderful!  Great job.  It was fun to read and I look forward to more.


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks, Melinda!  []


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Oct 27, 2011)

Congratulations Laur![][] That is really cool.


----------



## rockbot (Oct 27, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 cool, thanks Rick.

 Super job Red!


----------



## carobran (Oct 27, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 honestly,i think they need to put a few more digging stories and such in there,i mean,half the magazine is advertising.........[8|][8|]


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 27, 2011)

They have to pay for it somehow.  Plus, a lot of people are looking to buy and sell bottles and learn about what bottle shows are coming up.


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks, Kelley!  I'm glad you all are enjoying it.  It wouldn't be as sweet if it weren't for all of my kind friends on here.


----------



## carobran (Oct 27, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: RedGinger
> 
> They have to pay for it somehow.  Plus, a lot of people are looking to buy and sell bottles and learn about what bottle shows are coming up.


 i saw the rates for their advertising[][]................_they dont need that many![]_


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 27, 2011)

They have one digging story a month,that's better then no digging story's[]


----------



## carobran (Oct 27, 2011)

someone needs to write a book full of just digging stories[][][8|]


----------



## glass man (Oct 28, 2011)

WAY TOO COOL LAURA!!JAMIE


----------



## sandchip (Oct 28, 2011)

Great article, Lauren.  Thanks for taking the time to write it for the rest of us collectors.


----------



## logueb (Oct 28, 2011)

Great story Lauren. Enjoyed the article very much.  I was a subscriber to the Bottle Collector magazine  (I believe that was what it was called) many moons ago.  Seems like they combined it with another collector magazine  and it was more like a newspaper than a magazine , so I dropped the subscription.  I'm glad the contact number was added to this post for the magazine .  This forum is such a great place for bottle collectors.  Buster


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks, Jamie, Sanchip, Logue.  I'm still wracking my brain for a story that has not been played out on this site.I have a few ideas.  Any requests?


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 31, 2011)

John Pastor was kind enough to send me a couple copies of the magazine.  It looks great.  There are some great pictures and stories in there. I just noticed our own Cazdigger is featured in the magazine!  I haven't looked through the whole thing yet, but I wanted to congratulate him, as well.  Joe says he is a really nice guy.  Way to go, Caz!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 1, 2011)

Mark Yates (Cazdigger) isa super nice guy and a serious digger...This months mag featured _two_ of our forum members here! Great story by Caz as well...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 1, 2011)

Sorry for the smallish pics,...(General chat and my computer don't see eye to eye on compression issues)[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 1, 2011)

*Cazdigger and Lauren have a story this month!*

* Mark's wearing his ABN tag in the photos....[]


----------



## rockbot (Nov 1, 2011)

*RE: Cazdigger and Lauren have a story this month!*

Thanks for sharing. wish I knew about this mag years ago. Had some really good dig stores awhile back![]


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 1, 2011)

*RE: Cazdigger and Lauren have a story this month!*

Rock, you have beautiful pictures, drawings and bottles.  You should really submit a story to the magazine to go with them!  It would be a shame not to.  

 The article on Cazdigger was great.  I hope we can dig with him someday!


----------



## rockbot (Nov 1, 2011)

*RE: Cazdigger and Lauren have a story this month!*



> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Rock, you have beautiful pictures, drawings and bottles.Â  You should really submit a story to the magazine to go with them!Â  It would be a shame not to.Â
> 
> The article on Cazdigger was great.Â  I hope we can dig with him someday!


 
 Thanks Red. I'll have to give it a try some day.[]


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 1, 2011)

*RE: Cazdigger and Lauren have a story this month!*

I'd be glad to help anytime, Rock (not that you need it).


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 1, 2011)

*RE: Cazdigger and Lauren have a story this month!*



> ORIGINAL:  rockbot
> 
> Thanks for sharing. wish I knew about this mag years ago. Had some really good dig stores awhile back![]


 
 You still have the storys Rock,they are in your head [] I am sure John will put in a story abot bottle digging in. Sunny Hawaii. 

 I re wrote about the "Cobolt Hole" and the "Last Bottle Out" and made it into a longer story.(The un told version) It is going to be in "Eastern Western treasure mag.


----------



## Penn Digger (Nov 2, 2011)

*RE: Cazdigger and Lauren have a story this month!*

Congrats Mark and would like to see your article too Rickster.  Joe, I think we last saw Mark at the Rochester show??  Great guy!


 PD


----------



## rockbot (Nov 2, 2011)

*RE: Cazdigger and Lauren have a story this month!*



> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Cool. I got to get up on this stuff! Never heard of these mags till now.[&o] When we were kids they would tell us that Hawaii is 10 years behind the Mainland. Now I know why...lol...

 Thanks Red. I really appreciate your support.[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 2, 2011)

*RE: Cazdigger and Lauren have a story this month!*

[]I knew I recognized that guy. Great write up Mark


----------



## Stardust (Nov 2, 2011)

*RE: Cazdigger and Lauren have a story this month!*

Congrats Cazdigger!!!!! I wish we could see your article bigger here on the forum. PROUD of our forum family writers []   Whoo Hoo ~  star


----------

